# craftsman pressure washer turned upside down..wont pull



## brybasack (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a craftsman pressure washer and had to fix a valve on the bottom. I turned the machine upside down and fixed it and now it will not pull. took out spark plug cleaned it, pulled with plug out. full of oil in cylinder. pulled to dry out cylinder over and over and when i put he plug back in still seized up..like a vaccum..help should i spray starter fluid in the spark plug hole??/thanks brian


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try putting about a teaspoon of fuel down into the cylinder with the spark plug removed. Pull the engine over slowly to dilute the oil that remains in the cylinder (Make sure the kill switch is off and the spark plug lead is properly grounded). Then reinstall the spark plug and see if it will pull over.


----------

